# coccidia help



## wafflesmom (Sep 25, 2009)

Did another fecal on my 2 pygmys today and coccidia showed up this time. 
Couldn't find any of the generic albon at any of the feed stores. So, guess I have to go with what we have at work....the dog/cat albon.
Also couldn't find anything with a dose for goats.
Anyone here know??

One feed store told me to get this food additive called Deccox but it said prevents not treats.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't speak on the Albon dose, I quit using Albon b/c it wasn't effective here.   I order DiMethox powder from Jeffers Supply and use it according to the directions at Fiasco Farms.com...you might try her site and see if she has the Albon dosage.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 26, 2009)

I use DiMethox 40% injectable (from Jeffers) given orally to goats at the rate of .08ml per lb day 1 and .04ml per lb day 2-14. If cocci is present 14 days after the DiMethox treatment, I then treat with DiMethox at the same rate and add Corid liquid at the rate on the bottle. Corid kills cocci at the front end of the cycle, and DiMethox kills it at the teenage/adult stage. Both work, but sometimes the cocci you are trying to kill is easier to kill at one stage or another. DiMethox is generic Albon. I prefer the 40%-a lot less drenching.


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 26, 2009)

It was fiasco farms where I read about the di-methox powder. Also read about the sulmet 12.5% on the site. I found some of it today. I will use it since I want something in them quick and don't want to wait for an order to get here. I will order some di-methox to have on hand.
What I realy hate is, we got the fence up this past monday and moved them. Now, coccidia shows up and I'm sure the whole area is affected! :-(


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, no, waffle!  That's terrible!  Why does it seem like the best laid plans always go awry?  I hope this is just an isolated incident.

I know for chicken cocci, a lot of people use Corrid, but I don't know how it does with goats.  I know a friend of mine who uses Sulmet for scours when she has to.  She has always had success using it.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 26, 2009)

kimmyh said:
			
		

> I use DiMethox 40% injectable (from Jeffers) given orally to goats at the rate of .08ml per lb day 1 and .04ml per lb day 2-14. If cocci is present 14 days after the DiMethox treatment, I then treat with DiMethox at the same rate and add Corid liquid at the rate on the bottle. Corid kills cocci at the front end of the cycle, and DiMethox kills it at the teenage/adult stage. Both work, but sometimes the cocci you are trying to kill is easier to kill at one stage or another. DiMethox is generic Albon. I prefer the 40%-a lot less drenching.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> kimmyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I use DiMethox 40% injectable (from Jeffers) given orally to goats at the rate of .08ml per lb day 1 and .04ml per lb day 2-14. If cocci is present 14 days after the DiMethox treatment, I then treat with DiMethox at the same rate and add Corid liquid at the rate on the bottle. Corid kills cocci at the front end of the cycle, and DiMethox kills it at the teenage/adult stage. Both work, but sometimes the cocci you are trying to kill is easier to kill at one stage or another. DiMethox is generic Albon. I prefer the 40%-a lot less drenching.


I'll second that...  

It's, what, like $20 for a 250ml bottle of the 40% injectable?  At 1ml/16lbs (the most common dosage, so far as I can tell), you get enough to treat 4000lbs of goat..  Even at Kimmy's dosage of 1ml/12.5lbs, you're looking at 3125lbs..

Thassa lotta goat.


----------

